# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Did my eyes just get older?  Font size

## MontanaMatt

Did the iPad iOS forum interface just decrease text size?  Is there a way to make the cafe site display larger text?  It is tough for me to read the small text and touching the micro zone for opening threads is fussy.  Thanks for your help in advance  :Cool: 
P.s.  This is forcing the issue that it's time for a vision exam and new prescription for me :Cool:

----------

Denman John, 

Jess L., 

Peter Skerratt

----------


## Gunnar

I use the site from my phone, and occasionally a thread will show up in PC format, which makes it WAY tiny it is possible however to zoom in, in the standard way (open pinch) which I have to do to open threads. Hope it helps

----------


## MikeEdgerton

It's unchanged on a PC with two different operating systems and 3 different browsers.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

The entire phone access is going to change once we install the new forum but I don't have a firm date on that yet. Also, there is currently a mobile style sheet--scroll to the bottom and select the drop-down menu on the left and choose Default Mobile Style. I use iPhone, not Android, so can't speak for the latter but changing text size on phones is always available. Go to Settings > General > Accessibility and check some of those font-size settings. Learning how to do a Zoom In is always a valued skill to develop. A simple Google search will also turn up many suggestions.

----------


## bigskygirl

Yes, the font changed on my iPad as well, pinch zoom is good in a...ummmm, pinch but it doesnt really solve the issue.  I changed the font size thru utilities but it doesnt seem to have had an effect on the main page.  Ill check out the mobile style mentioned above.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## gtani7

The font is smaller today on my PC, Win10 using Chrome Version 76.0.3809.100 (Official Build) (64-bit) but seems to be same in firefox (i.e. a little bigger)

----------

Jess L.

----------


## MontanaMatt

> The entire phone access is going to change once we install the new forum but I don't have a firm date on that yet. Also, there is currently a mobile style sheet--scroll to the bottom and select the drop-down menu on the left and choose Default Mobile Style. I use iPhone, not Android, so can't speak for the latter but changing text size on phones is always available. Go to Settings > General > Accessibility and check some of those font-size settings. Learning how to do a Zoom In is always a valued skill to develop. A simple Google search will also turn up many suggestions.


I know how to zoom...doing that constantly is lame...
Changing font size in settings on my iPad has no affect on the display of the cafe.
I point this out for you as this is a perceived problem from my prospective (through my 46 year old eyes)  on an iPad Air
Apparently the cafe doesn't support "dynamic type" to allow iPads to adjust displayed text size...?

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Even zooming to get a good font size doesn't help that the text doesn't wrap to match the page (at least on a PC laptop) so you have to keep scrolling horizontally back and forth to read a paragraph.  Not good.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## MontanaMatt

> Even zooming to get a good font size doesn't help that the text doesn't wrap to match the page (at least on a PC laptop) so you have to keep scrolling horizontally back and forth to read a paragraph.  Not good.


Same on iPad

----------

Jess L.

----------


## bratsche

> Even zooming to get a good font size doesn't help that the text doesn't wrap to match the page (at least on a PC laptop) so you have to keep scrolling horizontally back and forth to read a paragraph.  Not good.


Same on a PC desktop (Firefox, Win 7).

bratsche

----------

Jess L.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I'm not seeing that on Firefox and Win 10 or XP or on Chrome or on Edge (on 10). I'll take a look at W7 next time I'm in my office. What screen resolution are you using?

----------


## Phil Goodson

Using Win7,Firefox 60.8
Resolution 1920 x 1080
Then set for 125% size

Can then adjust (zoom) while on webpage.

If everything that falls off the right edge would just wrap around, it would be great.  But that might not be doable centrally.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

What happens at 100%?

----------


## MontanaMatt

> I'm not seeing that on Firefox and Win 10 or XP or on Chrome or on Edge (on 10). I'll take a look at W7 next time I'm in my office. What screen resolution are you using?


Have you examined iPad display and means of adjusting without pinch to zoom?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I'm not an iPad user, right now I'm simply trying to duplicate what is being seen on PC's.

----------


## Phil Goodson

At size 100%, I can set Firefox zoom to 150% and the browser page size is good.  Only problem is that everything else on my screen is pretty small.
I'll try it a few days and see how it goes.  Otherwise I'll reset size to 150 and just do horizontal scroll as needed.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The problem will most likely resolve itself when the forum software is updated. Beyond that look at the Accessibility Options for a larger view, don't just change the font size.

----------

